# Pseudo et personnalité



## bb19 (2 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour, pensez-vous que votre pseudo modifie votre personnalité ou que ça vous libère ou que els contraintes de communication sont les mêmes que dans la vraie vie ?


----------



## ficelle (2 Décembre 2003)

oh, voici un magnifique sujet d'une grande originalité ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mon pseudo, c'est mon surnom depuis 20 ans, et je pense être le même quand je poste sur macgé et dans la vrai vie...

nul besoin de se cacher, mais envie de garder un certain anonymat face à des trolls comme Sir qui ont vite fait de te pourrir la vie online ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le truc qui me libère de certaines contraintes et inhibition, c'est la bière, tout comme Paul


----------



## jpmiss (2 Décembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> oh, voici un magnifique sujet d'une grande originalité !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pareil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dans la vraie vie j'essaye de me conformer a certaines regles qui sont fluctuantes selon les lieux et les circonstances, et ici il en est de meme (mais Yip a deja dit ca dans l'autre thread)

Mon pseudo c'est les initiales de mon prenom et le debut de mon nom. Ca viens de ma premiere inscription chez mon premier FAI, j'ai voulu mettre mon nom entier mais j'ai tappé Entrée trop top... Du coup je l'ai gardé, je l'aime bien maintenant


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2003)

pareil, mais je suis content que dans la vie on ne m'appelle pas par mon pseudo


----------



## bb19 (2 Décembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> oh, voici un magnifique sujet d'une grande originalité !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tout d'abors clap clap pour le clin d'oeil.

Sur macgé on aime la bière si j'ai bien compris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perso, ça fait 3 semaines que j'ai ce pseudo et j'admets ne pas être tout à fait le même, je pense davantage me lâcher à la marge, les enjeux de communication ne sont pas les mêmes, je me bride un peu maintenant pour que tt le monde se sente à l'aise ce qui s'approche plus de ma vraie personnalité, j'imagine que dans 20 ans comme un vieux sage quand Apple ne sera plus qu'un éditeur de logiciels ingénieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mon pseudo et ma personnalité seront en totale harmonie, aujourd'hui je suis encore un epu schizo


----------



## bb19 (2 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pareil, mais je suis content que dans la vie on ne m'appelle pas par mon pseudo


----------



## jpmiss (2 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pareil, mais je suis content que dans la vie on ne m'appelle pas par mon pseudo



C'est vrai que Demis Roussos c'est plus joli


----------



## PetIrix (2 Décembre 2003)

Je me suis déjà exprimé alors je vais faire une parenthèse après l'intervention de benjamin.
Waow !! Z'avez vu ?!?
C'est possible ça ?  Bientôt 1.000.000 de messages ?!?!?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ya une erreur, c'est pas possible !!!!

Fin de la parenthèse.


----------



## bb19 (2 Décembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> oh, voici un magnifique sujet d'une grande originalité !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sir vilain troll, vient nous rendre visite


----------



## ficelle (2 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> C'est possible ça ?  Bientôt 1.000.000 de messages ?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il fait de l'ultraflood dans le forum privé des moderateurs !


----------



## bb19 (2 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis déjà exprimé alors je vais faire une parenthèse après l'intervention de benjamin.
> Waow !! Z'avez vu ?!?
> C'est possible ça ?  Bientôt 1.000.000 de messages ?!?!?
> 
> ...



comment t'es venu l'idée de petirix ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Décembre 2003)

Pour en savoir plus sur les pseudos, le comment du pourquoi des Macgenerationneurs :

*pseudos mystérieux 
*Comment avez vous choisi votre avatar ? (ou l'on y trouve des explications sur les pseudos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
*Pourquoi poster dans le bar ? (où l'on trouve d'excellentes réflexion sur l'anonymat et les pseudos par un maitre ès arfffement 
	

 ) 
*d'ou il vient votre pseudo (un vieux thread avec des vieux membres)
*les pseudos : pourquoi ? (sujet de Bilbo ou vous retrouvez les liens suscités ) 

Donc tu vois BBcadum, la prochaine fois fais une recherche (ca évite les sujets doublons) avec le mot "pseudo" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En plus, ca evitera que tu taxes toutes les interventions des posteurs comme étant des private joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Comme l'a dit Maousse, poster dans le bar, tout le monde peut le faire.. à chacun d'y trouver sa place.. et pour trouver sa place.. bah il faut apprendre à connaitre les gens avant et à lire ce qu'ils ont écrits (rassure toi je ne te demande pas de lire l'ultraflood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )... sinon la sanction tombe : le fameux panneau de bengili 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (çà c'est un private joke pas si private que ça mais bon un p'tit peu quand même pour les nioubs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## jpmiss (2 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> sinon la sanction tombe : le fameux panneau de bengili
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est de ca que tu veux parler?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est de ca que tu veux parler?


----------



## bb19 (2 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour en savoir plus sur les pseudos, le comment du pourquoi des Macgenerationneurs :
> 
> *pseudos mystérieux
> *Comment avez vous choisi votre avatar ? (ou l'on y trouve des explications sur les pseudos
> ...



Satla_finn ton cerveau de faire des vannes c bien mon garçon.

je te remercie de me dire où se trouve l'information. Tu as raison que d'erreurs de la part d'un niewbie débile qui sirote du yop en faisant des vannes mal ficelées.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Décembre 2003)

au passage (je sais ça n'a rien à voir mais tant pis je prends le gauche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) ca fait 1 an presque jour pour jour que la  miss a ouvert la boite de pandore !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Satla_finn ton cerveau de faire des vannes c bien mon garçon.
> 
> je te remercie de me dire où se trouve l'information. Tu as raison que d'erreurs de la part d'un niewbie débile qui sirote du yop en faisant des vannes mal ficelées.



plait-il ?


----------



## WebOliver (2 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> au passage (je sais ça n'a rien à voir mais tant pis je prends le gauche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On a loupé l'anniversaire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Prerima, si tu nous entends, sache que toute l'équipe du Bar est de tout cur avec toi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, pensez-vous que votre pseudo modifie votre personnalité ou que ça vous libère ou que els contraintes de communication sont les mêmes que dans la vraie vie ?



Quelle originalité...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> un niewbie débile _(c'est lui qui le dit)_ qui sirote du yop



on crache pas dans mon Yoooooooop®


----------



## PetIrix (2 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Satla_finn ton cerveau de faire des vannes c bien mon garçon.
> 
> je te remercie de me dire où se trouve l'information. Tu as raison que d'erreurs de la part d'un niewbie débile qui sirote du yop en faisant des vannes mal ficelées.



Celle là l'était pas mal ficelée, au contraire.
Je ne parle pas tu contenu du message, mais "Ca te l'affinne" avec un quasi verlant du pseudo.
C'est fort!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> C'est fort!



à tel point qu'j'reprendrais bien du roquefort


----------



## bb19 (2 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> à tel point qu'j'reprendrais bien du roquefort




Satla_finn aussi.


----------



## Onra (2 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, pensez-vous que votre pseudo modifie votre personnalité ou que ça vous libère ou que els contraintes de communication sont les mêmes que dans la vraie vie ?



Ca ne modifie pas la personnalité, ni n'impose des contraintes mais surtout ça permet de préserver un certain anonymat.

Un anonymat bien fragile d'ailleurs car lorsque l'on suit les forums depuis des lustres on finit par se connaitre les uns et les autres, et même de se rencontrer IRL dans une association, à l'AppleExpo ou dans une AES.

Tout ça est une question de choix, chacun s'investissant plus ou moins dans les forums. On choisit alors de se découvrir ou non. Pour ma part par exemple, mon avatar c'est moi (au cas ou vous z'auriez pas compris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Bon ce n'est pas une photo mais c'est ressemblant quand même...

Donc tout ça c'est surtout une question de choix amha


----------



## bb19 (2 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> un niewbie débile (c'est lui qui le dit) qui sirote du yop
> 
> on crache pas dans mon Yoooooooop&amp;#8482;®



 Le niewbie débile se moque de lui-même bien avant de vanner quique ce soit c la base du savoir-vivre. Et oui on ne crache pas dans mon yop non plus.


----------



## PetIrix (2 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> à tel point qu'j'reprendrais bien du roquefort



Fallait pas te sentir obligé non plus.


----------



## nato kino (2 Décembre 2003)

Ça devient lassant ces sujets...
Il faut se munir de son CV pour poster au bar maintenant ?


----------



## bb19 (2 Décembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne modifie pas la personnalité, ni n'impose des contraintes mais surtout ça permet de préserver un certain anonymat.
> 
> Un anonymat bien fragile d'ailleurs car lorsque l'on suit les forums depuis des lustres on finit par se connaitre les uns et les autres, et même de se rencontrer IRL dans une association, à l'AppleExpo ou dans une AES.
> 
> ...



Je trouve le choix de se découvrir comme tentant parfois mais c'est délicat, ça pt créer des attentes en matière de communication auxquelles le pseudo n'a pas nécessairement envie de répondre


----------



## bb19 (2 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça devient lassant ces sujets...
> Il faut se munir de son CV pour poster au bar maintenant ?



tu n'es pas obligé d'y venir, il me semble que tu as cette liberté à moins que dire qu'un sujet est inutile après que 100 posts aient été émis dessus est à ta raison d'être ?, il y a d'autres sujets, tu peux toi-même en ouvrir.

Otan noki..tter mon garçon au lieu de râler pour râler.


----------



## PetIrix (2 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça devient lassant ces sujets...
> Il faut se munir de son CV pour poster au bar maintenant ?



Ca devient lassant les mecs qui viennent juste pour dire que c'est lassant.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et caetera.....


----------



## bb19 (2 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ca devient lassant les mecs qui viennent juste pour dire que c'est lassant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est même lassant que ça lasse les gens qui cherchent à se délasser d'otan kino peuvent plus s'exprimer dans ces conditions.


----------



## mad'doc (3 Décembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Un anonymat bien fragile d'ailleurs car lorsque l'on suit les forums depuis des lustres on finit par se connaitre les uns et les autres, et même de se rencontrer IRL dans une association, à l'AppleExpo ou dans une AES.


On se connait même à travers le forum: dans certains posts du Bar, on trouve le prénom, l'age et récemment... les photos ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et même les villes des MacGeneration's users


----------



## PetIrix (3 Décembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> On se connait même à travers le forum: dans certains posts du Bar, on trouve le prénom, l'age et récemment... les photos (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depuis le début je réclame les codes CB. J'attends toujours.


----------



## nato kino (3 Décembre 2003)

Si vous voulez vraiment rencontrer des gens, c'est IRL qu'il fait le faire, pour le reste, le forum, ce ne sera toujours que de l'a peu près. Faut pas être trop malin pour s'en rendre compte.
D'ailleurs ça tombe plutôt bien, il y a ce que l'on pourrait appeler une _AES sauvage_ ce soir sur Paris... Mais bon, n'y vient pas non plus n'importe quel blain sortit de nul part, désolé, c'est _select_ comme on dit.


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> On se connait même à travers le forum: dans certains posts du Bar, on trouve le prénom, l'age et récemment... les photos (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, le pseudo pour toi sert juste dans une phase introductive (et évitez les blagues scabreuses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ?


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Depuis le début je réclame les codes CB. J'attends toujours.


 
Tu peux me trouver sur la fréquence 95,1 je traverse l'A6 de temps à autre. C bien de Cb dont tu tu parles ?


----------



## mad'doc (3 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Si vous voulez vraiment rencontrer des gens, c'est IRL qu'il fait le faire, pour le reste, le forum, ce ne sera toujours que de l'a peu près. Faut pas être trop malin pour s'en rendre compte.
> D'ailleurs ça tombe plutôt bien, il y a ce que l'on pourrait appeler une _AES sauvage_ ce soir sur Paris... Mais bon, n'y vient pas non plus n'importe quel blain sortit de nul part, désolé, c'est _select_ comme on dit.


Quels sont les critères de sélection ?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Quels sont les critères de sélection ?



Ben, faut coucher comme pour être modérateur...


----------



## nato kino (3 Décembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Quels sont les critères de sélection ?


Venir déjà aux *AES officielles*, après on trie sur place...


----------



## nato kino (3 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ben, faut coucher comme pour être modérateur...


----------



## mad'doc (3 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ben, faut coucher comme pour être modérateur...


Aïe !!!!
Ca ne fait pas partie de mes coutumes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tant pis, je n'aurai pas l'occasion de connaître une AES


----------



## mad'doc (3 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Venir déjà aux *AES officielles*, après on trie sur place...


Ca c'est déjà plus plausible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais coucher pour être modérateur, ça ne m'étonnerai pas vu les photos des AES...


----------



## mad'doc (3 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Venir déjà aux *AES officielles*, après on trie sur place...


On peut venir SANS Mac iPortable ?
Ou s'il faut vraiment un portable, je peux emporter mon WinAthlon


----------



## semac (3 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Si vous voulez vraiment rencontrer des gens, c'est IRL qu'il fait le faire, pour le reste, le forum, ce ne sera toujours que de l'a peu près. Faut pas être trop malin pour s'en rendre compte.
> D'ailleurs ça tombe plutôt bien, il y a ce que l'on pourrait appeler une _AES sauvage_ ce soir sur Paris... Mais bon, n'y vient pas non plus n'importe quel blain sortit de nul part, désolé, c'est _select_ comme on dit.



Bon on peut stopper le bridage on se croirait surveillé par Sarco !!
Stop les délire sur les topics tech, allez au bar, on va au bar, allez sur IRL, et lorque l'on sera sur IRL on va boucher le temps de parole des autres vous allez nous demandez de la fermer
mais ou va-t-on si MacGé est la uniquement pour parler tech et rien d'autre pas d'âmes ni chaleur humaine dites le maintenant !!
Vous commencez à être lourd les "anciens"


----------



## mad'doc (3 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Bon on peut stopper le bridage on se croirait surveillé par Sarco !!
> Stop les délire sur les topics tech, allez au bar, on va au bar, allez sur IRL, et lorque l'on sera sur IRL on va boucher le temps de parole des autres vous allez nous demandez de la fermer
> mais ou va-t-on si MacGé est la uniquement pour parler tech et rien d'autre pas d'âmes ni chaleur humaine dites le maintenant !!
> Vous commencez à être lourd les "anciens"


C'est quoi IRL


----------



## semac (3 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Depuis le début je réclame les codes CB. J'attends toujours.



ça j'adore merci pour cette note de fraîcheur !!


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Si vous voulez vraiment rencontrer des gens, c'est IRL qu'il fait le faire, pour le reste, le forum, ce ne sera toujours que de l'a peu près. Faut pas être trop malin pour s'en rendre compte.
> D'ailleurs ça tombe plutôt bien, il y a ce que l'on pourrait appeler une _AES sauvage_ ce soir sur Paris... Mais bon, n'y vient pas non plus n'importe quel blain sortit de nul part, désolé, c'est _select_ comme on dit.



C'est select et tu y es convié ? mmh paradoxale ton histoire. Merci de tes explications, c vrai on est pas trop malins .

Tu es convié à prouver ta malice sur un jeu de mots à partir de pseudos ici présents BB19, BC20, B52 touché coulé, Semac de drogués, Ficelle-Le cif de la modération, Webolivier - BolivieWear, Satla_finnera ton cerveau gros malin plutôt que de critiquer de la sorte parce que kinato na rien...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> C'est select et tu y es convié ? mmh paradoxale ton histoire. Merci de tes explications, c vrai on est pas trop malins .
> 
> Tu es convié à prouver ta malice sur un jeu de mots à partir de pseudos ici présents BB19, BC20, B52 touché coulé, Semac de drogués, Ficelle-Le cif de la modération, Webolivier - BolivieWear, Satla_finnera ton cerveau gros malin plutôt que de critiquer de la sorte parce que kinato na rien...



Tu utilise quelle sorte de psychotrope?
Si il t'en reste je suis preneur, ca a l'air vraiment super!


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu utilise quelle sorte de psychotrope?
> Si il t'en reste je suis preneur, ca a l'air vraiment super!



Désolé je ne fais pas dans la zoophilie mais j'aime bien les antilopes, les escalopes, les ..lopes


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu utilise quelle sorte de psychotrope?
> Si il t'en reste je suis preneur, ca a l'air vraiment super!



C'est naturel chez lui... son cerveau produit ces substances en grandes quantités... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, qu'est-ce qu'on fait... on abat le troupeau, ou la quarantaine suffit?


----------



## semac (3 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est naturel chez lui... son cerveau produit ces substances en grandes quantités...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je sais s c'est naturel ou si il est tombé dedans étant petit comme obélix dit obé
Mais oui c'est ça : Obélix -----&gt; Obé ------&gt; BB et pour ne pas être démasqué il a rajouté 19 !!
BB19 n'est autre que Obélix, ce qui explique c'est délire psychadélique !! bah oui le dopage à forte dose ça dérape forcément !


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est naturel chez lui... son cerveau produit ces substances en grandes quantités...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui je me fournis en webolivie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la menace guette toujours avec Webolivier dans les parrages à ce que je vois


----------



## nato kino (3 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Bon on peut stopper le bridage on se croirait surveillé par Sarco !!
> Stop les délire sur les topics tech, allez au bar, on va au bar, allez sur IRL, et lorque l'on sera sur IRL on va boucher le temps de parole des autres vous allez nous demandez de la fermer
> mais ou va-t-on si MacGé est la uniquement pour parler tech et rien d'autre pas d'âmes ni chaleur humaine dites le maintenant !!
> Vous commencez à être lourd les "anciens"


Je crois pas que tu compris ce que je disais.
Sur le forum, tu pourras rencontrer des personnes, mais quand à les connaître ça j'en doute fort, il n'y a qu'IRL que tu apprendras vraiment à les connaître.
Je ne t'ai pas demandé d'aller jouer dehors, mais si tu insistes...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Décembre 2003)

j'hésite encore : il est presque mur pour les jeux de mots du pépé Arico mais pas assez à mon gout. .... non y a qu'une chose à faire : le mettre dans la même garderie que SMG... parait qu'ils ont déjà fait connaissance en plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et faites gaffe : c'est Gribouille qui joue les assistantes maternelles !


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Je sais s c'est naturel ou si il est tombé dedans étant petit comme obélix dit obé&amp;#8230;
> Mais oui c'est ça : Obélix -----&gt; Obé ------&gt; BB et pour ne pas être démasqué il a rajouté 19 !!
> BB19 n'est autre que Obélix, ce qui explique c'est délire psychadélique !! bah oui le dopage à forte dose ça dérape forcément !



Oh bel X, mon coquin, mon frippon


----------



## nato kino (3 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> C'est select et tu y es convié ? mmh paradoxale ton histoire. Merci de tes explications, c vrai on est pas trop malins .
> 
> Tu es convié à prouver ta malice sur un jeu de mots à partir de pseudos ici présents BB19, BC20, B52 touché coulé, Semac de drogués, Ficelle-Le cif de la modération, Webolivier - BolivieWear, Satla_finnera ton cerveau gros malin plutôt que de critiquer de la sorte parce que kinato na rien...



Il est vrai que si l'on attend après tes interventions pour se plier en deux... Tu es encore loin du compte. C'est pas un smiley vert par-ci par-là qui va y changer quoi que ce soit...


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je crois pas que tu compris ce que je disais.
> Sur le forum, tu pourras rencontrer des personnes, mais quand à les connaître ça j'en doute fort, il n'y a qu'IRL que tu apprendras vraiment à las connaître.
> Je ne t'ai pas demandé d'aller jouer dehors, mais si tu insistes...



Non tu ne m'as pas encore demandé d'aller jouer dehors et je n'insiste pas, je ne joue qu'avec des ballons qui rebondissent, dehors biensûr


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il est vrai que si l'on attend après tes interventions pour se plier en deux... Tu es encore loin du compte. C'est pas un smiley vert par-ci par-là qui va y changer quoi que ce soit...



Quelle contribution, bluffant et tu n'as pas ponctué par nianiania, miroir ou camembert, je suis étonné


----------



## nato kino (3 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Non tu ne m'as pas encore demandé d'aller jouer dehors et je n'insiste pas, je ne joue qu'avec des ballons qui rebondissent, dehors biensûr


ce post ne t'était pas destiner il me semble ?
Cette façon que vous avez de tout prendre pour vous... Faut arrêter de vous regarder le nombril.


----------



## Onra (3 Décembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi IRL



RIL = "In Real Life" ou "De Visu" quoi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ce qui est d'une AES, ben c'est pô compliqué : on se donne rdv dans un bar et on commande une bierre et selon la marque que tu prends, on te classe dans une catégorie ou dans une autre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...mais non je rigole


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> j'hésite encore : il est presque mur pour les jeux de mots du pépé Arico mais pas assez à mon gout. .... non y a qu'une chose à faire : le mettre dans la même garderie que SMG... parait qu'ils ont déjà fait connaissance en plus !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'est quoi cette histoire, je ne comprends rien, oui oui normal quand est une tâche de bébé mais raconte de quoi tu parles.


----------



## nato kino (3 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> j'hésite encore : il est presque mur pour les jeux de mots du pépé Arico mais pas assez à mon gout. .... non y a qu'une chose à faire : le mettre dans la même garderie que SMG... parait qu'ils ont déjà fait connaissance en plus !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laissons le se ridiculiser encore un peu, histoire qu'il soit bien mûr et qu'on ne vous reproche rien après.


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> ce post ne t'était pas destiner il me semble ?
> Cette façon que vous avez de tout prendre pour vous... Faut arrêter de vous regarder le nombril.



De quoi tu parles Nikita de la conciergerie de la cave à vins ? Ecoute fais toi une infusion à la sauce de poisson, c'est plein de vitamines


----------



## semac (3 Décembre 2003)

C'est peut-être le : 


			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas être trop malin pour s'en rendre compte.


Qui m'a déranger sinon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je dois certainement me sentir concerné apr cette petite phrase ça doit être pour ça !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Laissons le se ridiculiser encore un peu, histoire qu'il soit bien mûr et qu'on ne vous reproche rien après.



même opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seulement je ne peux m'empecher de faire le rapport avec SMG comme à sa grande époque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 étrange étrange.

Allez, bb19, reviens donc à ton sujet et tache de garder les rênes du traineau si tu veux pas que ton sujet finisse en eau de boudin. C'est un conseil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rien de plus.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> même opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On peut fermer, non? Arf...


----------



## semac (3 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il est vrai que si l'on attend après tes interventions pour se plier en deux... Tu es encore loin du compte. C'est pas un smiley vert par-ci par-là qui va y changer quoi que ce soit...



Je dois franchement être con alors moi ça m'fait pisser de rire j'en suis à 3 caleçons à poche depuis ce matin


----------



## Onra (3 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Laissons le se ridiculiser encore un peu, histoire qu'il soit bien mûr et qu'on ne vous reproche rien après.



Ouais mais c'est vrai que vous êtes un peu lourd avec réponses à la "j'fais pipi sur les newbies"... pas très futfut comme réaction, non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fô arrêtez de se prendre pour les Dieux des forums. Tu faisais le reproche à bb19 de trop regarder son nombril mais vous ne vous êtes toujours pas rendu compte que c'était *exactement* ce que vous faites  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà pourquoi cela déchaines des réactions... vous vous gargarisez d'être cool et déconnant et pourtant je ne vois pas l'ombre d'une esquisse d'un rire différent d'une jaunisse dans vos réponses !!!

Faut décoincer un peu les gars !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






PS: j'y suis allé un peu fort là non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






PS2: je sens déjà l'écriture de posts acéré pour me répondre


----------



## Onra (3 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On peut fermer, non? Arf...



Ah tiens, je croyais qu'on était dans le bar là ?


----------



## nato kino (3 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> même opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est encore lui faire trop honneur que de le comparer à _SMG_.


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Laissons le se ridiculiser encore un peu, histoire qu'il soit bien mûr et qu'on ne vous reproche rien après.




tu cherches quoi là ? Une caution auprès de tes camarades qui t'ont expliqué que c'était lassant les gens qui lassés exprimaient leur lassitude comme tu l'as fait.
Tu es un vieux briscard alors va faire un tour et rachète toi une éthique intellectuelle au lieu de venir polluer ce qui était cool jusqu'ici.
Tu sais bb19 n'est pas tendre et j'aimerai pas que acculé dans les cordes de ton anorexie intellectuelle, tu en sois à supplier que j'arrête de te tartiner la couenne si boursouflée de ton existencee t par la même me faire encore sanctionner à cause d'un vieux briscard qui n'a rien tiré de son expérience.
Fin de la discussion avec toi mais tu peux te gargariser en écrivant d'autres posts polluants.


----------



## semac (3 Décembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais c'est vrai que vous êtes un peu lourd avec réponses à la "j'fais pipi sur les newbies"... pas très futfut comme réaction, non ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La je dis Respect à Onra


----------



## semac (3 Décembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens, je croyais qu'on était dans le bar là ?



Yyyyyaaaaahhhllaaaaaaaaa doube respect


----------



## nato kino (3 Décembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> PS: j'y suis allé un peu fort là non ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On doit pas avoir le même sens de l'humour... Et je m'en satisfais tout à fait.


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens, je croyais qu'on était dans le bar là ?



Merci Onra


----------



## Onra (3 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> _(...)_ Fin de la discussion avec toi mais tu peux te gargariser en écrivant d'autres posts polluants.



'tain... si tu continues comme ça ils vont pas t'aimer les "vieux" !!!


----------



## semac (3 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On doit pas avoir le même sens de l'humour... Et je m'en satisfais tout à fait.



Je te confirme vous avez pas le même du tout !!!!
qui a le bon moi j'ai fait mon choix 

trop fort Onra !!


----------



## maousse (3 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais bb19 n'est pas tendre...


Et paf ! le syndrome "Alain Delon" est de retour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il est bien ce sujet finalement, il atteint exactement le but recherché.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Décembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> Il est bien ce sujet finalement, il atteint exactement le but recherché.



oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un but latent...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( &lt;-- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais c'est vrai que vous êtes un peu lourd avec réponses à la "j'fais pipi sur les newbies"... pas très futfut comme réaction, non ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tout le monde a été nioubie... Mais tout le monde n'est pas entré tete baissée dans le lard de ceux qui étaient déja là...
Puisqu'on parle un peu de la vraie vie par ici, te viendrait-il a l'idée de te pointer dans un vrai bar avec des vrais gens dedans et qui y ont un peu leurs habitudes et leurs affinités en te mettant a gueuler "alors les p'tites tafioles, ca vas comme vous voulez" a peine apres avoir franchi la porte?
Alors qu'en t'y faisant accepter petit a petit tu peux ensuite te permettre de deconner.
En gros 'faut y aller molo et faire son petit trou a coté des autres progressivement


----------



## Onra (3 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> trop fort Onra !!



Ouaah...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'vais finir par rougir...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 arrêtez !!!


----------



## semac (3 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde a été nioubie... Mais tout le monde n'est pas entré tete baissée dans le lard de ceux qui étaient déja là...
> Puisqu'on parle un peu de la vraie vie par ici, te viendrait-il a l'idée de te pointer dans un vrai bar avec des vrais gens dedans et qui y ont un peu leurs habitudes et leurs affinités en te mettant a gueuler "alors les p'tites tafioles, ca vas comme vous voulez" a peine apres avoir franchi la porte?
> Alors qu'en t'y faisant accepter petit a petit tu peux ensuite te permettre de deconner.
> En gros 'faut y aller molo et faire son petit trou a coté des autres progressivement



Je suis d'accord sur le fond avec toi mais franchement est ce lui qui est aussi bourin que tu voudrais nous le faire croire ou alors les anciens n'aiment pas qu'on leur vole la vedette ??
Pour ma part je penche pour la deuxième solution, en effet avec BB nous nous sommes tout de suite très bien entendu, pas d'apriori genre "tu es nouveau, alors respect aux anciens"
Rassurer moi y'a pas de gourou chez vous


----------



## nato kino (3 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> tu cherches quoi là ? Une caution auprès de tes camarades qui t'ont expliqué que c'était lassant les gens qui lassés exprimaient leur lassitude comme tu l'as fait.
> Tu es un vieux briscard alors va faire un tour et rachète toi une éthique intellectuelle au lieu de venir polluer ce qui était cool jusqu'ici.
> Tu sais bb19 n'est pas tendre et j'aimerai pas que acculé dans les cordes de ton anorexie intellectuelle, tu en sois à supplier que j'arrête de te tartiner la couenne si boursouflée de ton existencee t par la même me faire encore sanctionner à cause d'un vieux briscard qui n'a rien tiré de son expérience.
> Fin de la discussion avec toi mais tu peux te gargariser en écrivant d'autres posts polluants.



Joliment tourné mais en fin de compte tout à fait inutile ton babille.

_C'est dingue le nombre de copains qu'on peut se faire en ce moment..._


----------



## ficelle (3 Décembre 2003)

le premier episode s'est joué dans le forum ibook, le suivant aura lieu dans le bar ... episode II : l'attaque des troll !
preparez vous à votre pire cauchemard lorsque SMG se rendra compte que ses copains continuent la fête sans lui !
à moins qu'ils ne puisse pas venir jusqu'ici, le kiki toujours coincé dans le port ethernet


----------



## Onra (3 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> _(...)_  te viendrait-il a l'idée de te pointer dans un vrai bar avec des vrais gens dedans et qui y ont un peu leurs habitudes et leurs affinités en te mettant a gueuler "alors les p'tites tafioles, ca vas comme vous voulez" a peine apres avoir franchi la porte?



Ben si, à chaque fois que je rentre dans un bar je dis toujours bonjour à l'assemblée : _Salut les tafioles, ça gaz© ?_













			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Alors qu'en t'y faisant accepter petit a petit tu peux ensuite te permettre de deconner.
> En gros 'faut y aller molo et faire son petit trou a coté des autres progressivement



Disons que ça dépend de chacun, de sa personnalité et surtout cela *rejoins* le sujet de bb19, à savoir êtes vous extravertis lorsque vous postez sous votre pseudo ?


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

J'ai eu l'occaz de discuter hier soir avec les plus sages d'entre eux et c ok.  Ils pensent juste que BB ce sont les intiales de Bambi, ce qui relève du tour de force pour un ex banni pour agression selon la main levée des hautes autorités de macgé


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> Et paf ! le syndrome "Alain Delon" est de retour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Alors et toi maousse, quel est ton point de vue sur les pseudos ?


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde a été nioubie... Mais tout le monde n'est pas entré tete baissée dans le lard de ceux qui étaient déja là...
> Puisqu'on parle un peu de la vraie vie par ici, te viendrait-il a l'idée de te pointer dans un vrai bar avec des vrais gens dedans et qui y ont un peu leurs habitudes et leurs affinités en te mettant a gueuler "alors les p'tites tafioles, ca vas comme vous voulez" a peine apres avoir franchi la porte?
> Alors qu'en t'y faisant accepter petit a petit tu peux ensuite te permettre de deconner.
> En gros 'faut y aller molo et faire son petit trou a coté des autres progressivement



Excuse moi mais j'ai éclaté de rire. Personne n'a été traiter de petites tafioles d'abord parce que je respecte la communauté homosexuelle, ensuite parce que ce n'est pas mon genre d'humour. Et il faut quoi pour passer l'éponge ? De la bière renverser sur la table ?


----------



## maousse (3 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> ce qui relève du tour de force pour un ex banni pour agression selon la main levée des hautes autorités de macgé


pas de quoi en rire. (dingue ce que j'ai envie de fermer ce sujet qui ne mène à rien)


----------



## maousse (3 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Alors et toi maousse, quel est ton point de vue sur les pseudos ?


j'ai déjà répondu, je crois, et si je voulais en dire plus, je l'aurais déjà fait, merci de l'attention...


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Joliment tourné mais en fin de compte tout à fait inutile ton babille.
> 
> _C'est dingue le nombre de copains qu'on peut se faire en ce moment..._



N'use pas ton clavier Nikita, tu n'as pas la vivacité d'esprit de tes copains et tu m'ennuies.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> pas d'apriori genre "tu es nouveau, alors respect aux anciens&amp;#8230;"



Ca n'a rien a voir avec le respect aux "anciens", ca se rapproche plus de la notion d'integration dans une communauté.
Tu apprend les us et coutumes locales, tu apprend a connaitres les autres et tu te fais connaitre et apres c'est bon..


----------



## PetIrix (3 Décembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> pas de quoi en rire. (dingue ce que j'ai envie de fermer ce sujet qui ne mène à rien)



Le premier thread avait trois mots.
==&gt; fermeture
Le second n'en a plus que deux.
Si tu le fermes m'est avis qu'il va en refaire un qui s'appellera simplement "Pseudo"
Avec un peu de chance à la troisième fermeture t'auras la paix !!


----------



## Onra (3 Décembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> pas de quoi en rire. (dingue ce que j'ai envie de fermer ce sujet qui ne mène à rien)



Si c'est uniquement parce qu'il te déplait, ça n'est pas très cool... parce que y'a pas de quoi fouetter un chat autrement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On est dans le bar quand même et aucune des règles de postage n'a été trangressée !


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Ben si, à chaque fois que je rentre dans un bar je dis toujours bonjour à l'assemblée : Salut les tafioles, ça gaz© ?



On doit pas frequenter le meme genre de bar...


----------



## Onra (3 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Le premier thread avait trois mots.
> ==&gt; fermeture
> Le second n'en a plus que deux.
> Si tu le fermes m'est avis qu'il va en refaire un qui s'appellera simplement "Pseudo"
> Avec un peu de chance à la troisième fermeture t'auras la paix !!



Je vois pas trop l'intérêt de ces fermetures... à part se faire mousser !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Keep cool les gars


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> pas de quoi en rire. (dingue ce que j'ai envie de fermer ce sujet qui ne mène à rien)



Maousse, tu n'es pas obligé d'en rajouter. tu ne peux pas d'un côté me faire des reproches et de l'utre envenimer une situation. Je en comprends pas mais bon ce sont tes salades


----------



## Onra (3 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On doit pas frequenter le meme genre de bar...


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca n'a rien a voir avec le respect aux "anciens", ca se rapproche plus de la notion d'integration dans une communauté.
> Tu apprend les us et coutumes locales, tu apprend a connaitres les autres et tu te fais connaitre et apres c'est bon..



C'est ce qui se passe aujourd'hui mais il y en a qui ne savent pas passer à autre chose, non ils veulent continuer à parle de ce qui les à emmerder pendant des heures. je croyais avoir clos le sujet avec la réaction de benjamin ce matin mais grosse erreur d'appréciation de ma part.


----------



## semac (3 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca n'a rien a voir avec le respect aux "anciens", ca se rapproche plus de la notion d'integration dans une communauté.
> Tu apprend les us et coutumes locales, tu apprend a connaitres les autres et tu te fais connaitre et apres c'est bon..



Ah oui c'est ça pardon surtout ne rien changer ne rien déranger, laissez les toiles d'araigné !!




Oh ça va j'rigole, vous faites un peu vieux réac quand même entre toi et maousse qui veut fermer tous les sujets qui ne lui plaise pas même au bar !!


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

>



Un peu de detente! Ca fait du bien!


----------



## semac (3 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> On doit pas frequenter le meme genre de bar...



Dit il est ou ton Bar Onra, il a l'air vachement mieux !


----------



## Onra (3 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Maousse, tu n'es pas obligé d'en rajouter.



Ben moi ça fait longtemps que j'avais pas autant posté dans le bar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 p't'être ben que c'est la première fois que je m'attarde autant sur un sujet du bar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ben tiens, je vais fêter ça ce soir au bar en bas de chez moi !


----------



## semac (3 Décembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas trop l'intérêt de ces fermetures... à part se faire mousser !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeeepaaaaaa encore d'ac   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est dingue


----------



## mad'doc (3 Décembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> RIL = "In Real Life" ou "De Visu" quoi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Merci pour la réponse, j'ai cru un instant que je ne l'aurai jamais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour l'AES, j'avais compris le sens du rassemblement, ne serait-ce qu'à travers des photos de Foquenne... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et pour se faire accepter, il faut tenir l'alcool au moins aussi longtemps que Macki ?


----------



## Onra (3 Décembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Et pour se faire accepter, il faut tenir l'alcool au moins aussi longtemps que Macki ?



Au non...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas besoin...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 faut que tout le monde puisse rentrer tout seul quand même


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de detente! Ca fait du bien!



C'est vrai alors quand tu le sens, tu peux arrêter de cautionner les attitudes de modés qui cherchent à envenimer une situation qui était cool.
Enfin bon, ce post a été mitraillé, bousillé par les modérateurs, j'espère qu'ils se gargarisent maintenant de démontrer qu'ils ne s'appliquent pas à eux-même ce qu'ils exigent des autres.


----------



## Onra (3 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Dit il est ou ton Bar Onra, il a l'air vachement mieux !



Ben il est un peu loin de Rennes... mais avant j'habitais pas très loin de chez toi... en  Anjou


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Au non...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai un distributeur de boissons à roulettes, je peux emmener deux personnes avec moi mais je ne garantis rien sur l'arrivée au bar


----------



## maousse (3 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai alors quand tu le sens, tu peux arrêter de cautionner les attitudes de modés qui cherchent à envenimer une situation qui était cool.
> Enfin bon, ce post a été mitraillé, bousillé par les modérateurs, j'espère qu'ils se gargarisent maintenant de démontrer qu'ils ne s'appliquent pas à eux-même ce qu'ils exigent des autres.


merci de la leçon, tu sais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu n'es pas le premier, mais tu es en course pour gagner le gros lot ! 





_hin hin hin©_ (désolé de l'emprunt, jeanba, STL, mais je ne résiste pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai alors quand tu le sens, tu peux arrêter de cautionner les attitudes de modés qui cherchent à envenimer une situation qui était cool.



Je ne cautionne rien du tout, j'expose seulement mon point de vue et il se trouve que c'est celui auquel je me réfère le plus souvent.

Par ailleurs j'ai plutot l'impression d'avoir été relativement soft dans mes propos.


----------



## legritch (3 Décembre 2003)

Qu'est-ce qu'on rigole... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Petit rappel


----------



## melaure (3 Décembre 2003)

Oulà ca croise le fer et je ne suis même pas là !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon les gars vous vous repprochez de vous cacher derrière des pseudo. Eh bien complétez vos activités de manière réelle. Pourquoi y a-t-il des clubs d'informatique ? C'est bien parce que rien ne remplace le contact humain. Les forums c'est pratique car on n'a pas besoin de sortir de chez soi. Mais de cette manière on vit loin des autres.

C'est bien pour cela que depuis ma découverte de la micro en 79/80, j'ai toujours été actif danc un club, le dernier étant Les Gones du Mac à Lyon. Certes on apparait tel quel avec ses qualités et ses défauts, débutant ou confirmé, jeune ou vieux, mais ce n'est pas grave puisqu'on est tous à la même enseigne. Et franchement quand tu dépannes quelqu'un c'est quand même plus sympa et chaleureux quand il te remercie d'une poignée de main ou d'une tape sur l'épaule ...

Attention je ne dis pas ça pour faire fuir les gens des forums (ou ca va barder pour mon matricule), mais pour dire que ça va de pair surtout quand on est passionné.

Bref MacUsers Lyonnais venez nous voir un mardi soir, vous ne serez pas déçu par l'ambiance !


----------



## mad'doc (3 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord sur le fond avec toi mais franchement est ce lui qui est aussi bourin que tu voudrais nous le faire croire ou alors les anciens n'aiment pas qu'on leur vole la vedette ??
> Pour ma part je penche pour la deuxième solution, en effet avec BB nous nous sommes tout de suite très bien entendu, pas d'apriori genre "tu es nouveau, alors respect aux anciens"
> Rassurer moi y'a pas de gourou chez vous


J'ai l'impression que tu te focalises sur "les anciens". Toi et bb19, d'ailleurs.
C'est vrai que certains ont un caractère un peu particulier (et pas forcément ceux qui ont posté dans ce sujet) mais c'est comme ça: c'est pareil dans la "vraie" vie (pas celle devant l'ordinateur)

Moi aussi, j'ai eu ce genre de réponse quand j'ai posté mes premiers sujets il y a... ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) déjà 3 ans (alors j'ai... merde, j'suis vieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais tant que tu as une réponse, je ne pense pas qu'il faille s'enflammer de la sorte.

Toutefois, il faudrait que tu me dises comment tu qualifies les "anciens": au nombre de posts ou à la durée ?
Car si c'est à la durée, je suis un ancien aussi mais si c'est au nombre de post, tu es plus "ancien" que moi


----------



## Onra (3 Décembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Bref MacUsers Lyonnais venez nous voir un mardi soir, vous ne serez pas déçu par l'ambiance !



D'ailleurs ce soir, si vous venez j'serais au bar pour fêter mes posts d'aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ben oui... c'est comme sur MacGé, y'a un bar chez les gones du mac


----------



## PetIrix (3 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> j'expose seulement mon point de vue et il se trouve que c'est celui auquel je me réfère le plus souvent.



On dirait du Desproges.


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> On dirait du Desproges.



Enfin une bonne référence


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin une bonne référence



Ben voila, on arrive a trouver des points de convergence petit a petit...


----------



## PetIrix (3 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben voila, on arrive a trouver des points de convergence petit a petit...



Tout n'est pas perdu.


----------



## Onra (3 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben voila, on arrive a trouver des points de convergence petit a petit...



Ben tu sais, je ne crois pas que les intentions de bb19 était de faire chier le monde à la base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





En tout cas moi je suis partisant de la KeepCool attitude


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression que tu te focalises sur "les anciens". Toi et bb19, d'ailleurs.
> C'est vrai que certains ont un caractère un peu particulier (et pas forcément ceux qui ont posté dans ce sujet) mais c'est comme ça: c'est pareil dans la "vraie" vie (pas celle devant l'ordinateur)
> 
> Moi aussi, j'ai eu ce genre de réponse quand j'ai posté mes premiers sujets il y a... (
> ...



Non pas le moins du monde, on s'en fout dans l'absolu des anciens, on lis leurs posts attentivement sur les forums technqiues parce qu'ils ont une expérience mais sinon aucun reproche, 
Oh et puis je m'en tape des reproches à qui que ce soit sauf ceux qui cherchent comme moi avant, avant d'avoir été banni, tolérer de nouveau pour me faire agresser, bousiller le post etc etc ca prouve qu'ils sont sensibles nos modés pusiqu'ils n'ont pas encore passé outre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un forum est créé pour la frite, ça pt éviter de bousiller une conversation, c comme dans un bar si on veut de la frite, on sort alors pour ma part fin de tout ce bordel, les modés ont gagné, ce sont les champions de je ne sais quoi mais c'est important de les faire mousser, enfin maousser.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu sais, je ne crois pas que les intentions de bb19 était de faire chier le monde à la base



pas sur... 



			
				Onra a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas moi je suis partisant de la KeepCool attitude



Moi aussi mais vraiment aujourd'hui je m'etonne moi meme


----------



## PetIrix (3 Décembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu sais, je ne crois pas que les intentions de bb19 était de faire chier le monde à la base



Personne n'a l'intention de faire chier personne ici.
Mais ça monte en épingle pour des histoires d'interprétations.

Suffit que tu sortes une vanne en oubliant de mettre un "  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " et paf ça bascule.

PS :


----------



## Onra (3 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Suffit que tu sortes une vanne en oubliant de mettre un "
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca me rappelle cette histoire de Paf le chien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qu'est-ce que j'avais pu me marrer à l'époque mais même aujourd'hui je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi !


----------



## PetIrix (3 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas sur.



Ca c'était vers la fin, plutot.


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi mais vraiment aujourd'hui je m'etonne moi meme



jpmiss, tu me gaves, tu pourris une situation qui était détendu après explications hier soir.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> jpmiss, tu me gaves, tu pourris une situation qui était détendu après explications hier soir.



Comme je l'ai dit plus haut il me semble pourtant que mes propos sont restés extrement softs, et je n'ai pas vraiment l'impression d'avoir pourri quoi que ce soit, maintenant si tu as tes vapeurs essaye une bonne douche froide...
Le fait que je te "gave" me laisse completement indiférent.


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'a l'intention de faire chier personne ici.
> Mais ça monte en épingle pour des histoires d'interprétations.
> 
> Suffit que tu sortes une vanne en oubliant de mettre un "
> ...



Non pas seulement, les chers modés avaient envie de venir me faire chier aujourd'hui à l'exception d'un qui est décidément le plus malin.


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Comme je l'ai dit plus haut il me semble pourtant que mes propos sont restés extrement softs, et je n'ai pas vraiment l'impression d'avoir pourri quoi que ce soit, maintenant si tu as tes vapeurs essaye une bonne douche froide...
> Le fait que je te "gave" me laisse completement indiférent.



Alors ne dis rien banane


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Alors ne dis rien banane



Quelle répartie!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, c'est pas tout ca mais j'ai pas que ca a faire moi...


----------



## bb19 (3 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quelle répartie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



visiblement si mistinguette jp plus te supporter je vais faire un tour et j'espère que l'on saura communiquer différemment. Bonne soirée


----------



## Foguenne (3 Décembre 2003)

On se calme les amis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme je l'ai écris hier, si les forums Macgé "deviennent plus énervant que plaisant", c'est le moment d'aller faire un tour, d'aller boire un verre, de lire un bon bouquin....

Je vous rappelle également que le 6 décembre c'est la St Nicolas et que si vous n'êtes pas sage, vous aurez droit à une branlée du père fouettard.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (...) Je vous rappelle également que le 6 décembre c'est la St Nicolas et que si vous n'êtes pas sage, vous aurez droit à une branlée du père fouettard.



Le père Mackie tu veux dire? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'espère qu'il s'est acheté une nouvelle verge...


----------



## Foguenne (3 Décembre 2003)

Oula, nous sommes à nouveau en train de dévier grave. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Il était peut-être temps)


----------



## semac (3 Décembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien pour cela que depuis ma découverte de la micro en 79/80,



ouuuuula mais tu dois être super vieux alors !!


----------



## semac (3 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> Alors ne dis rien banane



Yyyyyyyyyyyyeppaaaa !! j'adoooooooooooore les bananes de BB


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Décembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> le kiki toujours coincé dans le port ethernet


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Décembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> en si, à chaque fois que je rentre dans un bar je dis toujours bonjour à l'assemblée : Salut les tafioles, ça gaz©



c'était donc toi dans Terminator ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*Parle à ma main !*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> jpmiss, tu me gaves, tu pourris une situation qui était détendu après explications hier soir.



Le fait que tu t'en prennes à tout le monde me gave encore plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ton petit jeu n'amuse que toi+ quelques uns des partisans anti-modos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou près à en découdre à la moindre """censure"""

Allez la récré est finie


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Décembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> pas de quoi en rire. (dingue ce que j'ai envie de fermer ce sujet qui ne mène à rien)



Je vais te gacher ton plaisir Maousse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez, je vais passer pour le méchant cette fois encore


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Décembre 2003)

bb19 a dit:
			
		

> jpmiss, tu me gaves, tu pourris une situation qui était détendu après explications hier soir.



Tu te permets de mettre la responsabilité d'une situation conflictuelle systématiquement sur les autres, tu te permets d'être insultant, tu te permets de poster des pages et des pages (avec d'autres c'est vrai) de HS dans des forums techniques, tu te permets de prendre les gens de haut dès que tu sais que tu as tort (en étalant des pseudo connaissances techniques bidons) et qu'on te le montre courtoisement (tu as probablement été vexé, moi définitivement non contrairement à ce que tu affirmes), tu te permets de poster des messages privés en public, bref tu te permets tout et n'importe quoi et tu passes ton temps à pleurer qu'on te le reproche. Il serait peut être temps d'être un chouilla responsable et raisonnable.

En tout cas n'attends pas de réponse à ton message privé, si c'est pour qu'il atterrisse ici c'est pas la peine...

'+


----------

